# Mystery Lionel



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What do you think this is?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No clue, but I like it. Nice colors, duel headlights, horn. Where did you find it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few more shots.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like someone's custom work.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

don't know what it is,
but it's got my C.O.l.E. written all over it.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

So I am guessing you won the Ebay auction. And no I was not bidding.

Pookybear


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

That's an unusual piece of custom work you have there, definitely not a Lionel production item, but using either a GP-7 or 9 frame, motor, e-unit and horn/relay as base. The two lights look to be nicely done. It almost appears to be based on a European or even Australian design but not based on a N. American prototype, IMO, of course. How does it operate? I notice that the horn sustained battery damage at some point, so someone probably has rescued it and made it workable again. 

Were you honestly dealt with that it wasn't a Lionel "collector's piece"? (I hope so) I suppose it could be considered collectible for those who specialize in collecting unusual items, and it does seem to be nicely done on the shell, etc.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought it was unusual.

It was listed as,

NO E-CHECKS PLEASE.
I have looked all over the net and can not find another like this. Maybe custom made or a prototype? This is untested but appears to be in good condition. I believe this is O scale? From the outside of 1 wheel to the outside of another is 1 11/16". See photos and check out the other old lionel i have listed.
NO E-CHECKS PLEASE.

From another ebayer:

Hello: It looks like a custom model made from Lionel parts. The trucks, couplers and the internal electrical parts look like Lionel. The battery holder looks fairly recent. Outside the horns look like Lionel parts, the pantographs do not. The body looks very well done and similar to European locomotives. Very slim chance it is a Lionel sample prototype, more likely a special one off item. 


I figured it was worth $44.77, one had a bid in but never came back to rebid, my top offer would have been $44.77.
With shipping/ Fittie bucks total....SOLD AMERICAN. 

I am wondering if someone hand made the body? It looks too good to be hand made?
I wonder if it runs?

Unusual? Yes just like me. 
Heck it is only $50 bucks.
Like the American Pickers say if you have never seen one, buy it. :smokin: 

I will have to research this a little.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Have fun with it. The shell is similar to an HO Lima electric engine. Very square. The chassis may be a Kusan. The shell is from a passenger car. Nice find! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Have fun with it. The shell is similar to an HO Lima electric engine. Very square. The chassis may be a Kusan. The shell is from a passenger car. Nice find! :thumbsup:


What brand passenger car shell do you think? I don't know if it is metal or plastic yet. I have to wait for it to come.
I never saw pantographs like that, maybe home made?

The trucks do look like Kusan now that you said that. I don't have any to look at but I did some picture searches and they do look the same.
I wonder if someone added the trucks onto a Lionel frame?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The closest I have is the 600 MKT. I am not sure how exact the trucks are. I was originally thinking S scale. We will find out. The pantographs look home cooked.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Then again it could be a GP7 or 9 Lionel frame?

The motor is a Lionel, so it says on it.

I am hoping that is works now.
I have not heard anything from the seller yet, I guess because of the holiday.

Maybe I will get a shipping confirmation today?:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I posted this thread on the day before Thanksgiving the day I won it.
He didn't ship it till Monday the second of December. 2 days priority mail.

I can drive my rig there in about an hour and fifteen mins!
I just got it today. Usps sucks! :smilie_daumenneg:

But......I couldn't run it because of my expansion I have stuff all over the track.
I cleared a 3 foot stretch and turned the ZW on.

She lives! Runs great, just needs some cleaning and a service job. :smilie_daumenpos:
The body is well made, I still don't know if it is hand fabricated or what.
I will check it out more this weekend.

But for the bid of $41 bucks I think I got a great deal.
I just wish I knew the history on it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't ya hate when you get something new and you have to clean up just to see if it works! You need a bigger train room ed! Glad it works, some pictures when it's polished up would be nice!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I ran the COLE today, cleaned it up a little and oiled it, it runs great e unit cycles great too.

The coil for the horn operates you can see it moving but I get no sound. 

I tried a couple of D battery's I had laying around but I get no sound.
Got to get a new battery maybe those are bad?

You have to sit the body on just right or else the trucks hit while negotiating the curves.
It kind of wobbles too, that shell is all metal maybe it is too heavy causing it to wobble?

The pantographs don't stay up like they are suppose to either. Maybe because it is wobbling around the layout?

But she runs great, good deal for 40 bucks.:thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can you tighten up on the trucks a bit, extra washer?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know I have to fool around with it some more.
It doesn't wobble with the shell off. 
Plus that shell is all metal fairly heavy.
It might be top heavy? Maybe adding some weight on the frame would help?


I would like to ID the shell somehow, it looks too good to be handmade. But there are parts of it that look like it was hand made?

I will take a few pictures later if I get the chance.

I think we should decorate the tree before Christmas gets here. 

And I/we got to clean the dam snow up. 
WHY DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO RAIN AT THE END OF THE STORM TO ICE EVERYTHING UP!
The last time I looked last night it was nice and light now it is heavy and hard!:smilie_daumenneg:
And the front of my house faces east so I don't get the afternoon sun to help melt it.

Oh well, good exercise right? :dunno:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Only thing snow is good for.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey SJM.

I was just posting this on another thread and noticed the Suzy cutie picture. 
Can't really see her but she looks warm, has new work boots too. :smilie_daumenpos:

Snow is good for blowing around.

I am going to go outside in a little while and see if the old 1963 Snow Bird I have been redoing blows snow.
I got to get out there before the dam rain ruins the snow!
I wish it was all snow and more of it! I hate it when you get the rain on top of the snow!

Makes sense to Ed's law. By another blower and am anxious to try it and I get no snow. If I didn't have it we probably have gotten dumped on before now.

So...snow is good for some. :thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey ed, sure enough we will be making another frosty, I have to find right scarf! The little girl knows what frosty should look like! New boots, and coat again this year. Yea, the rain on the snow makes it heavy! The only problem I had with the snow bird is with the tension belt. It would always loosen up on me no matter what I did. No tension, no snow throwing. Good luck with the new old machine! We might try the the big hill in town with the snow tubes later today. The flexible flyers will wait for next year!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What year was it?

You might have had it adjusted too tight from the get go?

My Bird, 1963 S-226 model. With the original 4 horse Briggs & Stratton on it. All complete it was missing no parts. 
All I did was adjust the chain and belts, & lubed her up. It had new belts and a plug. The carb was cleaned by the former owner. I might do it again this summer. I polished the crap out of it. I wanted to keep the original paint intact. The handle bars were rusted quite bad. 
I used the aluminum foil trick along with coke cola with A LOT OF ELBOW GREASE. My fingers were sore afterwards! 
The bars look pretty good now.
The original gas tank must have been replaced? The muffler is now white, heat painted white gave it a clean look.
I am going to try NAPA for some paint. I am told if you bring a piece they will match the color up in their computer. It is a hard color to find on the shelf.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed, don't know the year, mine had studded tires! Its gone now, it came from the dumps , had 20 years of additional run time, then I returned it to the dumps! I don't remember I chain on mine, but it might have had one?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I should have mentioned that the handle bars are too low for a tall person, I guess you know about that?
I might have some others made up as all they are like a bicycle handle bar welded together. All I need is the tubing stock.

The bottom half of the bars down by the engine and frame were worse then the top half, but they came out fairly good too.

I still might get them re-chromed this summer, if I do I might bring my Flying Yankee train too.

















The road plow just came by, time to go outside and play in the snow.
Before the rain comes!:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Ed, don't know the year, mine had studded tires! Its gone now, it came from the dumps , had 20 years of additional run time, then I returned it to the dumps! I don't remember I chain on mine, but it might have had one?


Most all of the early Birds were chain drive from the wheels to the auger.
Chain for the chute barrel too.

The chain is under the right side cover in the picture.
From the wheel to the auger, the sheer bolt is on the back wheel.

These were built like a tank!
Not like some of the crap they build today.

Plus the Bird had all the covers, makes it look sleek.

I am looking for one of the larger Birds, they had a 6 horse with a larger bucket.
But it has to be from the 60's.

I am also looking for an older Ariens. 1960 ish vintage.
I almost had one for a $100 bucks but I waited too long to call.

Like trains, one can't have too many snow blowers huh?
I might have to get another shed just for my collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Go Big, or, Go Home.....:laugh:

This is the way we blow snow up in the Great White North Eh!!!!!:cheeky4:

4 Cylinder Air Cooled Diesel, 4 wheel drive, 7 Foot Blower


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BWA said:


> Go Big, or, Go Home.....:laugh:
> 
> This is the way we blow snow up in the Great White North Eh!!!!!:cheeky4:
> 
> 4 Cylinder Air Cooled Diesel, 4 wheel drive, 7 Foot Blower


You have yourself a classic, :smilie_daumenpos: 
But it would be hard to do sidewalks with that. :cheeky4:

Why not trade that in and upgrade to something a bit more modern?
Ride in style.

I know there are bigger ones out there, I like the look of this one.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

OK, I'll go home now:laugh:

I need BURT (Big Ugly Russian Tractor). My driveway is about 3/4 of a mile long.hwell:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Eds has you beat on mileage but gas is cheap now! So ed, you loose! Maybe next year!


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

I use about 4 gallons of Diesel a year on driveway duty, so not so bad.


----------

